# Some holiday cheer (extreme sarcasm)



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2018)

Sometimes you just get a lovely email in reply to a renewal reminder to make you feel all warm and fuzzy for the holidays...

 (the original creative terms were removed)



> Go #### yourself
> 
> Your site is filled with ######## that think they are the only ones that know anything and I tell everyone I know not to use your site.




I am thankful that folks like this are the vast...VAST minority of those who find TUG.


----------



## BobDE (Nov 5, 2018)

Evidently some people just don't get it. I appreciate all that I have learned and tell everyone doing research to start with TUG!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 5, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> Sometimes you just get a lovely email in reply to a renewal reminder to make you feel all warm and fuzzy for the holidays...
> 
> (the original creative terms were removed)
> 
> ...


Could only have been written by a timeshare salesperson or reseller.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 5, 2018)

I’m so sorry you got a nasty graham like that.  It could have been a person that is convinced that there TS is worth thousands when in reality it’s worth pennies.  I’m always amazed when you offer a fair price (compared to recent sales) and that person actually gets mad at you for offering such a low ball offer.  

Merry Christmas Brian and I hope TUG is around for another 25 years.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 5, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving and a Merry Christmas Brian to you and to your family and all the TUG'S members, and to all TUG’s readers of this website.

Power is Knowledge and some people just do not care to the Know The Truth or The Fact.


----------



## Panina (Nov 5, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> Sometimes you just get a lovely email in reply to a renewal reminder to make you feel all warm and fuzzy for the holidays...
> 
> (the original creative terms were removed)
> 
> ...



Everyone can’t like us, that’s ok.  Ultimately it is their loss and they are too pig headed to see how great this site is.  It is what it is, someone nasty like this we don’t need here anyway.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 6, 2018)

Well, that person is apparently getting coal in their stocking this year.  Personally, as a newbie, I am very thankful for the knowledgeable, kind, and helpful people on this site.  We now have purchased 3 timeshares in the resale market with three different systems and thanks to the advice here have not only saved tens of thousands but been successful in exchanging and using what we own.  I am a very happy timeshare camper.  Thank you TUG Community.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Nov 8, 2018)

Funny stuff, Brian. Thanks for having the courage and good humor to share it with all the rest of us. In the meantime, thanks for providing this great community of folks who are so committed to helping each other and educating each other!


----------



## plpgma (Nov 14, 2018)

Ditto all that has been said -- Don't let the dogs get to you and keep up the good work!  Happy Thanksgiving, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

-Pat


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 14, 2018)

Brian, you must have hurt his or her pocketbook but, on the other hand, your website has saved others thousands of dollars.  I believe that you keep track of the savings somewhere.

Thanks for all you do and the helpful TUGgers too who share their wealth of knowledge.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 14, 2018)

Obviously, the person suffers from lumpy pillow syndrome. As anyone who reads Trip Advisor will tell you, if you have a lumpy pillow, then the ENTIRE vacation was JUST TERRIBLE!!!! Never mind the five star resort on a beautiful beach, amazing food, and group of great friends sharing the time.  If the pillow was poor, NOTHING else could POSSIBLY be ANY good.  

Thanks for the laugh, Brian.  And BTW, if it wasn't for Tug, I'd never have bought my _first_ timeshare (or any of the ~dozen since.)  Pre-Tug, timeshares were flat-out way too expensive.  They might still be, but the secret handshake approach I learned here (aka resale) got me in the back door. Over and over again.  Funny how that works...  

Dave


----------



## silentg (Nov 14, 2018)

This just rude! We love TUG and thanks for all you do Brian!
Happy Thanksgiving!
Silentg


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Brian,

You realize what you've done here now don't you?  We simply MUST guess the masked words!  I'll begin!

Go pick yourself

Your site is filled with guitars that think they are the only ones that know anything and I tell everyone I know not to use your site.

Hmmm.no, not quite right......

Go fish yourself

Your site is filled with mackerels that think they are the only ones that know anything and I tell everyone I know not to use your site.

Still, not quite there....


_Shall we throw this one to the audience?

Go #### yourself

Your site is filled with ######## that think they are the only ones that know anything and I tell everyone I know not to use your site.

Bonus points for Brian if he'll post the sender's email address!  Oh the fun we could have!_


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 14, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Brian,
> 
> You realize what you've done here now don't you?  We simply MUST guess the masked words!  I'll begin!
> 
> ...




I'm going with "Go wet yourself. Your site is filled with dirty diapers..."  

Dave


----------



## silentg (Nov 14, 2018)

Go chase yourself.
Your site is full of runners....


----------

